# Drinking liquids makes my LG kick into action



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Specifically water, anytime even after taking a huge dump, One sip of water and its stinky time. What gives? I'm kinda curious to see if anyone else has the same kinda problem.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

do you get the same effect when you lick the roof of your mouth? especially when after taking a dump? i do, if i poop after brushing my teeth in the morning, for a few hours i will smell something after i like the roof of my mouth, if i brush after then it doesnt happen. i think its because as pooping starts up the conveyer belt, other poop still inside the intestine will pass a leaky section, waste gets into the blood stream then deposits in the saliva which then accumulates in the roof of the mouth and/or tongue as water evaporates but the wast in the saliva does not, causing a deposit of waste in the tongue/roof of mouth.

or are you totally positive its leaking gas?


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm more than positive that its leaky gas. The smell isn't always present, only after eating or drinking something does is it occur almost instantly. Sometimes I'll just smell like ass because I'll eat whatever i want and not care so much about it. Now that i think about it, it's a lot worse when i eat grains and lots of protein. I get backed up somehow and it leaves my "exit" wide open to wiff about through the day. Maybe it gets so bad that the "flow" gets backed up which causes my diarrhea. Hmmm Speculating now, i need to run some tests...lol


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

It's really hard for me to cut back on the protein because i like to exercise quite often. For instance, eating a pound of boneless skinless chicken breast isn't out of the norm for my daily intake. I might just set back my protein intake to about 70-80 whereas the norm would be anywhere from 110-130. Will see and ill report back to you dudes and dudettes.


----------

